
Amazon launches Alexa-powered wall clock, breaks my “The Time is Meow” skill - QuinnyPig
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/20/amazon-launches-an-echo-wall-clock-because-alexa-is-gonna-be-everywhere/
======
QuinnyPig
I'm still wondering what happens three years from now when I've got a
microwave, a wall clock, and an Echo Show in the same room.

